# 2012 Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

The new date for the 2012/2013 Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra presented by the Alta Alpina Cycling Club is the last weekend in June. By a very large margin in our survey, riders chose the last weekend in June for better weather and a snow free Blue Lakes Road

Date: Saturday June 30 Start Location: Turtle Rock Park, Markleeville CA










The Alta Alpina Wild Sierra is actually 4 events on one day in Alpine County California and Carson Valley Nevada.

The Wild Sierra Metric  is 64 miles and 5000 feet of relatively moderate climbing including Luther Pass and Blue Lakes Summit.

The Wild Sierra Century includes Daggett Pass, Ebbetts Pass East, and Monitor Pass West for 110 miles and 11,000 ft of climbing in the heart of the Tahoe Sierra.

The 5 Pass Challenge is the reverse of Alpine County's most famous ride plus Diamond Valley for 135 miles and 16,000 feet.

The 8 Pass Challenge is a California Triple Crown ride and just may be the "Worlds Toughest Double Century" at 198 miles and 20,300 ft of climbing including the famous summits such as Kingsbury (Daggett), Carson, Luther, Blue Lakes, Monitor and Ebbetts. 

Four fully supported and challenging rides in the Wild Sierra


----------

